# Norwegen Flugreise ( BER ) vom 28. Mai. bis 6. Juni 2022



## esenata (13. März 2022)

*Biete hier kurzfristig diese Reise nach Nord Norwegen ( Nähe Tromsö ), aus gesundheitlichen Gründen an.
Der Flug, die Unterkunft das Boot und Einzelzimmer ist alles schon bezahlt. Noch 3 Petri,s sind mit an Bord.
Du musst nur noch Verpflegung und Bootssprit bezahlen.
Flug geht ab BER  und Landung auch BER.
Bei Interesse bitte zeitig mailen ,da nur der Name verändert werden muss !!!
Alles weitere im Gespräch ( 03370892459 )
Bis später*


----------

